# What's your dream?



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

What would you like to do in life, for a living, if SA didn't stand in your way?

For me, my primary interests include Aviation and Filmmaking.

So I'd love to get a PPL (Private Pilot License), and maybe even become a commercial pilot.

Another thing I'd love to do, be a director, or work with other aspects under filmmaking, such as making documentaries or shooting wildlife footage for a living.

Of course, if this terrible SA persists, I'll never get to any of that. *Maybe* I can make it to the PPL, if I'm stubborn enough.

So, what's your dream?


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

My dream is to get married and become a housewife while working from home and becoming financially free.  
And own lots of parrots, lol.

Good luck with your dreams, write them down, and start taking steps towards them. Do something small everyday that brings you closer. Even if trying to overcome SA is a step closer.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Marry a cute gal, become a pharmacy tech first then become a clinical psychologist and work in an anxiety clinic dealing with anxiety patients using CBT.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice post Polar.

Emotional peer support career path

then ultimate dream as a clinical psychologist in community mental health and inpatient psychiatric hospitals.

Good luck with all your great and wonderful dreams, people.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## HOW (Feb 24, 2008)

Get married to a wonderful woman and have 2 kids and have a stress free life.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Polar said:


> Another thing I'd love to do, be a director, or work with other aspects under filmmaking, such as making documentaries or shooting wildlife footage for a living.


I might like to do that as well :b

I have so many dreams...too many to count. But basically this is what I want:

1) be financially stable. 
2) live in a house I wouldn't be embarrassed to show off to friends/family.
3) be in a meaningful, lasting relationship with someone
4) enjoy whatever career I end up in


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

To be the president or some other kind of world leader.

or more realisticly I would like to found some sort of organization. My lack of public speaking skills limits this goal at the moment


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> 1) be financially stable.
> 2) live in a house I wouldn't be embarrassed to show off to friends/family.
> 3) be in a meaningful, lasting relationship with someone
> 4) enjoy whatever career I end up in


 :ditto Those are the main things, anyway.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Zellkai said:


> My dream is to get married and become a housewife while working from home and becoming financially free.
> And own lots of parrots, lol.


Me too, minus the parrots haha.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

My dream is to be great at guitar! (I'm half way there)


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

No idea.

I would love to make a good living of some sort of internet business, to work at home, be my own boss, never have to deal with office politics, sounds great.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I'm not quite sure. I like the financial independence dream, but that will take a *long* time so I shouldn't expect it soon.

I suppose I'd like to maybe meet some people I could be close with, but at the same time, I find myself naturally resisting this too. I need to focus on making myself more vulnerable before something like that can happen.


----------



## christie (Jan 15, 2008)

live off the grid on a self sustaining farm. get married, or not.


----------



## jas498 (Feb 22, 2008)

To live by the ocean.
To be surrounded by passionate, open-minded, open-hearted friends. 
To have my own, large garden with veggies and herbs and some apples, blueberries and strawberries. 
To ride in a hot air balloon in a desert of sand.
And to do a cartwheel.  I can almost touch my toes!



christie said:


> live off the grid on a self sustaining farm. get married, or not.


oooo that's a nice one.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Be an explorer. Just go off into the wilderness and have an adventure.


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

I want to live in a cave with internet and cable.


----------



## miss.filth (Mar 5, 2007)

To be a world traveller


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've never really had any big life dreams.

My dream would be simply to have a job that supports myself (it can still be well below the average national salary) and that I feel good having. In addition, I'd like to have a few close friends wherever I live. Finally, I want to be healthy and fit. That's about it.


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

My dream is to become a financially independent woman, so that I wouldn’t have to rely on a man to take care of me. And although I would love to find that special someone to spend the rest of my life with and have little mini me’s and mini him’s running around, I don’t believe in marriage so squash that. I would like to have a few close friends, no more than 4. Two dogs and an aquarium full of fishies. And a cozy little house somewhere sunny, perhaps near the ocean or in the suburbs near my parents.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I would like to get a PPL (I KNOW for a fact that this is within reach) and, perhaps, start my own business.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

1 - Go to Antarctica
2 - Cultivate a beautiful garden
3 - Have a collection of swords

I'm a simple person.


----------



## bluey` (Mar 18, 2008)

My dream is to be happy with the way i am and the way i look.

I want to live independently in Sydney Aust and become a nutritionist.

I want to have a a good cicle of friends and a nice guy who i can snuggle up with at night and be best friends with.

I want to write and illustrate a self help book for people with anxiety or body image issues.

I want to volounteer and be helpful.

i want to get married and have children.

I want to go hiking all the time and cycling.

I want to be able to go overseas on holidays too.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

step on an NBA court, and look around at the crowd wearin my jersey.....i think my number would have to be #0...or #00.......


----------



## Insertusername (Mar 29, 2008)

My dream is to write a book and get it published, get married and raise three or four kids and live in the country and have a nice house with a big country style kitchen.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Awesome dreams, you people. I hope you all accomplish them. 

Good luck and best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

LarryM said:


> I want to live in a cave with internet and cable.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

...to become a DMC World Champion.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

a professional athlete


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

shyvr6 said:


> Be an explorer. Just go off into the wilderness and have an adventure.


 :ditto

-


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

To be a psychologist and treat anxiety sufferers in an anxiety clinic near my house(or then condo  )


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

To get an acting role on the TV series 24.

:lol

I'm serious though.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Noca said:


> Marry a cute gal


same here. and have one baby (a girl).

or

travel the world.


----------



## Pharao (Jun 10, 2004)

Polar said:


> What would you like to do in life, for a living, if SA didn't stand in your way?


Be a professional skateboarder...Im still working towards that anyways even with sa. Also..playing in the NHL was a huge dream of mine when I was growing up..But the years when I would have been drafted if I was even lucky enough to have had that chance..My sa was at it's highest. But that's all I thought about when I was growing up was trying to make it to the NHL. I'm also into video production because of skateboarding...So whenever my body is done I see myself working in the video field as well...You should fly yourself to toronto when you get your PPL and then make a documentary about how cool i am LoL jk


----------



## whoami (Aug 2, 2008)

open up my own business, i hate working for people. i want to be my own boss. maybe a music or poetry club or something.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Happiness.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Accept myself for who i am.
Learn to love myself cos i can't love anyone else until i learn to love myself.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have a dream. That my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character. 


Oh, and I wanna play online poker for a living.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

To win the lottery.

Yeah, that would be nice right now.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

To get a dream :lol


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

^second that


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

I would like to travel to Africa, do charity work and see the historical places & the wildlife.[/quote]
I could defo help you with that! I'm dead serious btw.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I would like to be a doctor who helps and comforts people who are underpriviledged or in bad situations, or a gynecologist. I want to adopt a lot of animals from the humane shelter. I want to marry my current boyfriend someday and live with him in a nice house by the sea or a river. I want to go out with my friends without having panic attacks and stay in with my boyfriend and cuddle and watch movies.


----------



## julie cooper (Jul 3, 2008)

mine is to play professional football for everton fc and whilst im in the public eye change from a social phobic to an extrovert. then write a book with my own methods for overcoming any problem not just SA. people will use it cos id have publicly proved that my methods work.

retire at 35 and start my own therapy business were ill be a therapist/life coach/motivational speaker who uses thinkrightnow, nlp and kabbalh to help all people overcome any problem in their lives.


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

to have gotten a degree involving art ( drawing abstract or interior design, pref), to have made something of myself professionally. can't afford the time or money req'd tho, plus by the time i can i'll be real old i suspect. when i do get the time i do draw @ home. it'd be cool to atleast enter art show. don't have the nerve. one day i am PRETTY sure i'll atleast get around to the art show.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

My dream is to slip powerful laxatives into someone's drink and watch the chaos unfold from afar.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> My dream is to slip powerful laxatives into someone's drink and watch the chaos unfold from afar.


ha hah!!  :lol ...like in "Dumb and Dumber"!! :clap

...My dream is to be able to live as a professional artist and/or to make money off of my art, have my self a little stall at South Bank (not too hard actually, just so long as you get a body of work to sell!!) where I sell my pictures; perhaps do some commissions. Perhaps also sell my paintings on wall of restaurants and cafes in Melbourne.

To one day at least enter "The Archibald" prize for portraiture.

To perhaps support my self as a jewellery maker!!!!! -part time!!

To be married to an awesome guy who I get along really well with.

To have a house sort of nearish the country or at least a really nice garden. And to have dinner parties with close friends where I cook awesome Asian and other exotic dishes for them.

And I'd like to have perhaps one or two children or otherwise adopt.
And maybe to try my hand at writing a children's book -I already have an idea for it that my mum at least thinks is great!

I'd also like to travel to Egypt and Morrocco.


----------



## shygirl89 (Oct 2, 2008)

my dream is to...

1: get accepted into college for my teaching degree
2: finish college
3: get a job & become financially stable.
4: move to florida.

does are my dreams. and i know with a alot of positive thinking i can do it and reach all my goals.


----------



## Blueshadow (Sep 16, 2008)

I would like a home on acreage with seperate painting/ceramics studio with lots of gardens, attend Alfred University School of Art and Design and School of Ceramics and make lots of money selling reproductions or my paintings and other artwork.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My dream is to stop having the strong urge to use ****ing profanity in every sentence. I just ****ing hate things. A whole ****ing lot :stu 

My actual dream would be to get that data entry job I applied for...Tuesday? I see it not happening.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I have a dream to escape from the "death row" atmosphere I'm in at work. I might be "executed" (fired) at any time, and either my leaving voluntarily (itself a scary prospect, like getting a divorce) or getting sacked would ultimately set me on my way to a happier future.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

-Finish college, getting a B.A. in Classics.
-Study abroad one summer or semester in college (preferably in Italy or Greece).
-Take a trip to Europe after I graduate. I especially would like to see France and Britain (mainly for the incredible museums in both countries, I'm a museum junkie).
-Get a masters' degree in Latin, preferably from a private college (assuming I have the money).
-Get certified to teach high school Latin (Greek and art history too, if it's possible) in the state of Georgia.
-Get a job teaching Latin.
-Try my absolute hardest to get students to see how wonderful the Latin language is.

I'm still not sure if I want to be a high school teacher or a college professor. I suppose it all depends on how far I make it through graduate school.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

Get down to 160 pounds, a 32 inch waist and hopefully see my abs.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

All I really want to do is play music for a living, travel and maybe start a small record label on the side. I would love to go to university but I find the cost to be prohibitive.


----------



## moretimeleft (Oct 8, 2008)

My dream is to have intercourse with a beautiful woman.


----------



## stuck_inside (Aug 25, 2008)

If I wasn't so scared to speak to people I'd like to use my language skills to move to another country.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

bezoomny said:


> -Finish college, getting a B.A. in Classics.
> -Study abroad one summer or semester in college (preferably in Italy or Greece).
> -Take a trip to Europe after I graduate. I especially would like to see France and Britain (mainly for the incredible museums in both countries, I'm a museum junkie).
> -Get a masters' degree in Latin, preferably from a private college (assuming I have the money).
> ...


wow, I like that you have a lot of specific goals. Good luck.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Kanashi said:


> I would like to travel to Africa, do charity work and see the historical places & the wildlife.


I could defo help you with that! I'm dead serious btw.[/quote]

uhh I missed this post completely. I know it's been a while but if you are still around I want to know more.


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

I have had a very positive outlook on my life for quite a few years. Whether or not I achieve my goals is another story though...

Anyway, I hope to eventually get married and have kids. I'd like to live in a nice house and make enough money for my family to live comfortably. I hope to one day own my own deli and/or pizza shop. (I currently make pizzas at my current job so I'd love to own a pizza shop.) I'm currently an honors student double majoring in accounting and finance with a minor in economics (the minor fit in well with the finance curriculum). I guess you could say I'm trying to achieve the good old American dream.

Everything I do is with my future in mind. I save money like crazy, as well as looking for ways to reduce spending. I do well academically, and I don't drink/smoke. My weakness is obviously socially. Still waiting for _that_ girl... Truthfully, I think the biggest obstacle for me will be getting a girl. I haven't had a relationship yet, and I'm not sure how much longer it will be until I finally do have one. Once I find the right person though, I feel the rest will be much easier since I will, for the first time, have someone besides my parents by my side to help me on.


----------



## Mr. SandMan (Aug 24, 2007)

learning how to have fun...


----------



## theveils (Oct 25, 2008)

I'd write, act, direct, draw, and play music.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

my dream is to reach my full potential and help peopel reach theirs


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to be an actress/filmmaker/model.
It's not SA that's standing in my way though, it's my location and lack of money, possibly my looks somewhat too.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i want to write books. and maybe draw.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Have a few close friends (3 or 4) a few buddies I wasn't that close to but hung around with sometimes (3 or 4) meet a shy sweet affectionate girl and marry her and have a baby. And a job in the finance industry that isn't too stressful but pays well. 

Wow, is that it? Most people's dreams are to become famous or rich or to travel the world. I just want to be normal.


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

To be self-employed (or employed at a very small co.), doing indie game design. Jewelry design on the side. Owning my own home, with a fruit + vegetable garden in the backyard. Having a SO that I can love and trust, and who loves and trusts me back. Having lots of pets, but no kids.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

My dream is to just vanish off of this dreadful place. Living freely in "non-existant" land.

In all seriousness though...I just want to be me-show my true self. Too many people are used to the quiet,smart,polite guy. I only get looked at under that light, which isn't bad. But, I have gifts, I believe I'm humorous and people would enjoy my company. It's hard though, being like this.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'm only 19, but I can honestly say that at this point in my life, my biggest goal is to get rid of my social anxiety and to gain a reasonable level of social skill.

If I were free from social anxiety and had better social skills, I'd be an unstoppable man because I'd be able to reach all of the others goals that require both of these things.

If I had a decent level of social skills and no anxiety, I would immediately consider buying into the property market, but I am also aware of the worlds current financial situation and so what a better time than to wait and instead buy in another few years time when (or if) things in capalist society decide to pick up once again. Once I save enough money for my first deposit and get a loan, I'll be on my way!! Then, after that, my goals are to flourish in property development and then to hopefully have a family, 3 kids (boys), 2 dogs and a house with a white picket fence.

That's my Australian dream. :]


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to be a.... BALLER
Shot caller! 20 inch bladdezz on the Imaplaarr
HoLLer! gettin' Laid tonight!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

- Get married and start a family
- Have a first kiss
- Make lots of friends without chickening out and never getting the chance to
- Carry on a conversation on the phone with a friend
- Get a job and keep it without succumbing to the panic attacks and quitting
- Share an apartment with roommates

Things a lot of people take for granted, but are extremely difficult for me.


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

my dream is to be a brilliant photographer and travel the world, then maybe settle down and have a family


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

To be happy


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

getting more social anf have friends
go back to school
get my driving license
and then have my first kiss


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

-Go to college
-Have a job that I like/love
-have a bf that I like/love
-Travel


----------



## PetSMiLE (Oct 17, 2007)

Be at peace with myself

Have a interesting/rewarding career after finishing school

Have loving family+cat

Start an SA group wherever I settle down


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

In reality, I'd like to become an occupational therapist, get married, have a few kids (and adopt a few kids with disabilities) and be happy.
In my fantasy world, I'd love to be an actress on broadway.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

If SA didn't stand my way, I would be successful right now..holding a managerial position, having a nice,loving boyfriend and some friends.

God, I threw it all away!


----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

I think I'd like to live in San Francisco (I live in Canada now and I don't like our winters anymore) and be a veterinarian, or be in some other medical field job. Alas, med school is too competitive and I can't focus when I'm anxious. SOme have mentioned starting a social anxiety help group when they settle down, I think that would be brilliant.


----------



## digitalangel (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to find out what kind of career I should focus on when I go to uni (I'm in community college right now). If I don't get married straight out of college, I want to work in a big city like New York or Seattle, or perhaps even abroad.

I want to get married eventually and have a large family and buy a big house in a nice neighborhood. I want to travel all over the world.

Fantasy: I want to be some kind of leader either at work or elsewhere. I'm working on it.


----------



## yakubu (Nov 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> What would you like to do in life, for a living, if SA didn't stand in your way?
> 
> For me, my primary interests include Aviation and Filmmaking.
> 
> ...


be a professional footballer. change from a social phobic to an extrovert whilst int he public eye
retire from football and become atherapist who helps other people change . everyone will beleive change is possible if theyve seen me change before their very eyes


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

If I didn't have SA, I would be attending Berkley right now getting my bachelors in Medieval Studies and creative writing. I would have visited at least one place out of state, Hawaii. Marry a fellow artist.

With my SA, try to work through my SA, get my certification in MT, get a better job, and hope my relationship works out with the guy I love and marry him. :boogie


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice dreams to all who posted on threads. I hope they do come true for all of you!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

One of mys dreams is to become a movie actor. I am not making any steps to it but will when I can afford fees for lessons.

My second dream is to become independent emotionally and spiritually.

I hope to become good at table tennis. Good enough to compete at national level. Pipe dream I know but hey it's my dream!


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

Live a good life.


----------



## HoneyyDew (Jan 15, 2009)

I kind of lost my sense of direction right now. And, I don't know what I want to be anymore. But, I think my biggest dream right now is to be happy.


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

my dream is finding true love. hopefully all these years believing in it will pay off. sorry for getting all twilight on you guys i know everyone here hates that. haha jk

and besides that i want to be an a-list celebrity, either an actor, model, singer song writer, or being in a band or all of the above. 

why would someone with social anxiety want to be in the spot light? so i can have the reassurance of my screaming fans that i'm attractive, cool and talented.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

My dreams are unlimited: be an actor, a director, a screenwriter, a writer, a comic book writer, a comic book artist, a singer in a band, a genetic engineer, a doctor, a policeman, a detective, a super hero, a talk show host, etc...
Most of these are out of reach for me though because of my Separation Anxiety Disorder, though my SA also plays a role in killing my dreams.

I also would like to have friends, have a girlfriend for the first, time lose my virginity, sky dive, bungee jump, BASE jump, live life.


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

my dream is to live somewhere quiet where no one cares where you come


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

My dream would be to live & own a cottage on the mountainside overlooking a river valley. It would have a small vegetable garden for me and my hippie girlfriend/wife to maintain. I would grow long hair & a large beard, we would have a child or two, cook ethnic foods, & sip red wine casually each day. When not there we would travel as musicians/poets writing books, albums, performing, embracing the vast diversity we know as life. Learning a few languages, dabbling in film, & opening a chill jazz/poetry club would also be on the list.

The above is the dream but realistically I would like a career in music, unfortunately moving up in the business is largely based on people skills which I lack due to my SA. I’m well informed in this area & have taken some schooling for it as well so my main focus right now is taking on my SA before taking the plunge in the industry.


----------

